
Though you are JavaScript programmer,you should understand concurrency control - ryo_grid
https://qiita.com/ryo_grid/items/e3c9fe40d707f8169dc2
======
duxup
On mobile that page breaks up words if they hit a line break... I don't even
know what to say about that.

~~~
ryo_grid
thanks to your comment. the comment means you can't linked post (it is posted
to web service called qiita which is popular in Japan)? or means it is
difficult to read because words alignment is not smart?

